# Heatvapes Invader Mini



## Daniel (14/4/15)

Heatvape Invader Mini is water resistant, dust resistant, shock proof, power up to 50w and has temperature control function!

*We are running Invader Mini contest Contest on our facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/heatvape*

100% original, Patent Design!

The Invader Mini is a power regulated digital switch-MODE DC-DC converter controlled personal vaporizer. It has a small .69” diagonal OLED screen. The Invader Mini will automatically detect whether a temperature sensing or standard coil is attached. It supports reverse protection for input terminal and synchronous adjust for voltage output. 

*Specifications:*

Waterproof Level:* IPX4*

Dimension: 31.5*39.5*102mm

Materials (eco-friendly): Zinc Alloy + Silicon + Brass

Output Power: 1W-50W

Output Voltage: 1V-9.9V

Ohm Limit: 0.1-1.0 Ohm in TC Mode, 0.16-2.0 Ohm in normal Mode

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel (14/4/15)

Review :


----------



## stevie g (14/4/15)

summary of review please?. Does the TC work and is it desirable?.


----------



## Daniel (14/4/15)

in short , winner winner .... most important question , which of the vendors are going to stock this ?

@Sir Vape @Gizmo @Derick here's talking to you


----------



## Humbolt (14/4/15)

That thing looks as if it will survive a nuclear holocaust!


----------



## Daniel (14/4/15)

Looks can be deceiving , only has an IPX4 rating so ending up in a dam might not survive but the od spalsh of beer here or there should be fine  , I doubt if anyone has actually tested the shock proof claim .... 

I really like it as I am a outdoors type of guy (camping , 4x4 etc) so this would suit me well and the 50W is more than enough , the lack of a charger port is understandable and the non spring loaded 510 (water resistant and all...). I think this definitely has a market in SA with all our rough and tough okes like @Rob Fisher @Philip Dunkley @free3dom  maybe they can entice the vendors to bring a few in or a group buy ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (15/4/15)

Hopefully this device will convert the Marlboro Man?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Tiaan PTA (16/4/15)

Now there is something Rob Fisher can use on his boat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/15)

Tiaan PTA said:


> Now there is something Rob Fisher can use on his boat.



But does it float?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (16/4/15)

Just saw this review.. looks pretty good. I even like the design of it, unlike the original Invader

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiaan PTA (16/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> But does it float?



Who knows, test it and see.
Or hang it on a lanyard.


----------

